# MD Meet again



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello Maryland Plowers

It's coming close to the season for us again. I had a few people email asking if we are going to have another meet this year. Last year seem to go well with some of the vendors bring their equipment that they sell to show them off to us. Last year we meet at Damon's at Arundel Mills and I think everything went well but I feel that we might be to big to go back there this year. Looking like we might go for the last week of October or first week of November. If you think that you might like to attend again or for the first time please let me know so I can find a place that might be big enough for us, or if you know somewhere in the area that might work as well.

Thanks Frank


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

For those who didn't know last year Frank picked up the entire bill. I would like to thank him again for that. I know myself, Steve(SALOPEZ), John(snoforce) and my right hand man Ben are coming this year to the meet.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Frank

Are you looking to set something up with vehicles again this year? Somewhere like Clydes in Columbia might work out. There is a good lot by the sheraton and they don't care about a big group of loud people. 

Or possibly 3 brothers Pizza off snowden river.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*MD Meet*

Can you tell me where Clydes is so I can go and check it out

Thanks Frank


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

sure its accross the street from the columbia mall, between the sheraton and copelands right on the lake.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*md*

bump to the top


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

to the top


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

OK I'm in, but only if Frank Picks up the tab again. free food always tastes great.

You can count me and Gary in. Although, I would suggest maybe an hour earlier as a start time. Last year we seem to have run out of daylight when it came time for show and tell. Otherwise I think it was a great opportunity for everyone. 

We should consider adding some entertainment  

See you at the meet (wherever you decide to hold it)

-Rob


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

So what's the latest word?


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Frank,

My vote would be 1st week of Nov.

Bill Harrison


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Frank,

I'm in. Just let me know when and where.

Brian


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in. I've never been to Clyde's, however, I think it's going to be tough to top the quality and taste food at Damon's.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*Maryland Meet*

The date for the Maryland Meet is Nov-7-2007 at Damon's at Arundel Mills
We are limited to 50 people.
The deadline for sign up is Oct 28,2007
Please let me knoiw soon as possible so you won't be left out
I will post the menu in a few days


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in with 4 people.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Count me in with one other for a total of two (2). If my demo truck is outfitted by then, I'll bring it.


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

what time are you guys meeting?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

It looks like we going to get things start around 6 pm


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

I will be attending if you have room. Even though I am not going to plow this year since I hit the LOTTOpayup , I am sure I will be looking for subs who can help out with my routes.

I will see you next week for lunch.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

River Hill

If you need help in spending your money I have a great idea in a business for snow removal.
I have a plan where we can corner most of the central Maryland but just need some big money. I have been talking to one of the top 5 company in the US in snow about opening a satilite office here in MD to take care the Mid Altantic States and some mid west states to. We can talk about it next week at lunch if you are game. Plus I have a great location in Western Maryland to open the office/shop


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

I will talk to you for sure about your ideas. I had planned on spending the money on women and booze! The rest of the money I would end up wasting.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

I will post the menu this weekend after I finalize everything with them tonite


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

I cashed the lotto ticket and it was only worth $20.00 I guess I am working again. Now I need to find more subs.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*MD Meet*

Hello 
Here is the menu that we are having and info
Start time is 6:00 pm
Appetizers will be serve at 6:15 
Dinner will be serve at 7:30 and ending time around 11:00
Menu
Appetizers: Raw Vegetable Platter and Load Potato Skins
Dinner:ST. Louis Style Ribs,Buffalo Chicken Wings and Pit Sliced Top Round of Beef
sides are the following : Cole Slaw,Garlic Mashed Potatoes and Steamed Broccoli
includes Ice Tea and assorted sodas
Cash Bar
Remember to sign up for your seat soon deadline is October 28th 
Seat are limited to 50 people and we are half way and are going fast
I will be out of town from 20th to 27th so get in quick


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I already posted my intention to attend with one other for a total of two. Do I need to do it again or somewhere else?

Brian


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

No Brain I have you down for 2


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

So far I have two vendors coming
Verizon wireless
western plows


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Precision,
Are you going to the gie expo?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*



Potomac Lawns;409857 said:


> Precision,
> Are you going to the gie expo?


Tell me about it


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Will the western rep be bringing a Wideout with a working controller? If someone could get me a controller I will bring one.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

there are currently no working controlers. However there is a chance they will be in before the meet. so you could still bring yours.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*



salopez;410077 said:


> there are currently no working controlers. However there is a chance they will be in before the meet. so you could still bring yours.


Yes there will be a wide out there. Don't know if it will be their or mine let


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Put me down for 2


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Md Meet*

YOU CAN COUNT ME IN JUST LET ME NO WHEN, WHERE:redbounce


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

RODJ;411061 said:


> YOU CAN COUNT ME IN JUST LET ME NO WHEN, WHERE:redbounce


Did you read above?


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in for two.

-Rob


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*md meet*

17 days left to sign up


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

15 days to deadline


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Frank, got your PM thx and you can count me in again with two people. Thanks

Rich


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*md meet*

only 9 days left to sign up
space are limited
don't be left out on a great time
rumor is tha Md Power Plow is picking up the tab this year


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

He's gonna pick it up..... and hand it to Frank......


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*md meet*

I don't know if I will be there for sure I'm leaving Sunday to go to East Grand Fork,ND. I just get snow in while I'm not schedule to leave until the 5th of Nov
(looking for work in ND and MN)


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

????????????


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*md*

question is


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

count me in


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd love to go, but I can't make a firm commitment because there is a good chance I will be on the road. Oh well.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

throughthestorm;415787 said:


> count me in


Throughthestorm
I got you written in


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*



OldSchoolPSD;415877 said:


> I'd love to go, but I can't make a firm commitment because there is a good chance I will be on the road. Oh well.


Oldschool

Where are you locate at.
Give me a call on the 28th of the month and let me know what you think your schedule is like


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm over here in Davidsonville, I'll give you a shout on the 28th if I can make it.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Old School

ok sounds good 
I'm just around the corner


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Only 7 days left
I will be leaving tommorow to head to North Darkota
and will be checking email to see if anyone else sign up.
Snowproz51 Do you if Kevin is coming and how many

Thank


----------



## dbcmjp (Jan 7, 2006)

Got room for 2, thanks, Mike


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Yes Mike I put you down for two

Only 3 days left to sign up


----------



## G&S in Md (Sep 7, 2005)

*Thanks*

I'll be there


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Tommorrow is the last day to sign up. 
We still have a few seat left
Let me know by email or call me

Thanks


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Md Meet*

If Its Not To Late Can You Put Me Down For Two Thanks Rodj


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Rod

I got you for 2


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

I will see everyone on the 7th of Nov at 6 pm
We are in the back room


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Strobe and LED Lighting*

As I have in the past, I will bring any type of strobe or LED lights that attendees are interested in. I have Hideaway strobe systems and amber LED's on hand. Everything is discounted for Plowsite members. E-mail me at [email protected] or just give me a call.


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

I will be at the going early for a beverage or two, since you mentioned Rob S is buying my


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

Meeting is Nov 7 at 600 pm
The following vendors are what we have schedule for the night
VERISON

BLIZZARD PLOWS

WESTERN PLOWS

FLUID FILM

SNOWEX

SALT DOG

MARTHERN POWER EQUPMENT

FARM FAMILY INSURANCE

FREE STATE LIGHTING
If anyone is intesrted in Fluid Film contact Rob at [email protected] or 301-996-3213 and if so he will bring it with him

Frank


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

See everyone tonite


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

Thanks again for putting this event together. The food and the door prizes were great. It was good seeing everyone and seeing all of the new equipment.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

That's right! Great meeting and hats off to Frank again! :salute:


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Great Time At Meet*

FRANK THANKS I HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE MD MEET RODJ :salute:


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Any idea of where to get sidewalk ice melt? Need 2 trailer loads. So far the best price I have is lesco melt at 10.50 per bag.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Marek;448658 said:


> Any idea of where to get sidewalk ice melt? Need 2 trailer loads. So far the best price I have is lesco melt at 10.50 per bag.


I can get Mag for 9.09/bag delivered w/a minimum of 18 pallets. Check with Perficut as was going to try and put an order together. I need a pallet.


----------

